

The Workplace Benefits of Being Out of Touch - cojourneo
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/14/your-money/companies-see-benefit-of-time-away-from-mobile-devices.html

======
cojourneo
I'm a little embarrassed to admit this as the founder of an Internet startup,
but I didn't even have a smartphone until a few months ago. I had what my wife
referred to as a "dinophone." :-)

Eventually, I succumbed to the pressure and curiosity of having a smartphone.
Now, as I check my email, tweet, or check HN walking my dog, as I'm eating
lunch, etc., I find myself wondering: is this connectedness actually making my
life BETTER?

I think for me, the answer is somewhat ambiguous. Yes, I appreciate the
flexibility of being able to reply to emails in places and at times I was
previously unable. However, I think there is a cost. I'm a lot less "present"
during the monotonous moments of life. And, I think it's this monotony --- the
"down time" --- that often makes space for unexpected creativity in our lives.
Perhaps that's why our best ideas often come during mundane tasks like taking
a shower ([http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2011/why-you-get-ideas-in-
th...](http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2011/why-you-get-ideas-in-the-
shower/)).

Anyway, I think the bottom line for me is this: I need to learn a new skill:
how to disconnect and, perhaps more importantly, come to value these "boring",
unproductive moments so I can withstand the temptation of pulling out my
phone. I think that's an even bigger challenge for me.

~~~
blahedo
I don't think you need to be embarrassed about it, and I get the sense that
avoiding smartphones (or at least, being able to not become welded to them) is
at a _higher_ rate among techies than in their peers in the population at
large these days. (Note: "peers" in this case means people of similar age, say
20-50, and similar socioeconomic position.) I think it's a combination of
dealing with tech tools all day at work (and needing time off) and
understanding the risks to security and privacy.

I still don't have a smartphone. I'm thinking I might get one the next time my
contract's up, but I'm very much thinking I won't hook my email up to it....

~~~
cojourneo
Wow, thanks for saying this. Geez, I thought I was the only luddite that
didn't have a smartphone. That's a very interesting observation about
"techies" being more adverse to smartphones.

I wonder where all this technology is going to lead. Connectedness should
increase our humanity, not harm it.

------
ams6110
I am constantly forgetting my phone at home, leaving it in the car, etc. I
attribute it to an unconscious hatred of the thing. Of course I am from the
generation that grew up without these annoyances, and look back with nostalgia
at the days when you could leave the house/work and you were just "out" until
you got back. And you were more likely to a) complete the errand or purpose of
your trip without distraction and b) get back sooner because you didn't get
diverted to handle three other requests on the way.

------
bcl
My macbook bricked while I was on vacation, allowing me to actually read a
bunch of the books I always bring along but never get around to...

------
johncoltrane
I can't believe how often I forget my phone at home now that I've got a
wristwatch again.

------
ChristianMarks
Taking the night off? Inform the IRS that companies are profiting from
uncompensated labor!

------
devb0x
so true, if we're always available..

thats happened to me, and I think about work alot lately.

